# Hit a racoon



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i hit a racoon looked like a dam dog from far away cut the story short front bumper is gone i want to know what that piece is called under neeth the front bumper directly under it theres a black plastic sheet type attached to the bumper and also its a small ding but with the bumper cracked, insurance is giving 700$ what else should I get for the car want engine upgrades altima 2.5 2006


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

take the money and run, you can replace the bumper your self and buy it cheap on line.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

get an aftermarket bumper.. don't buy the nissan one.. lol. buy an intake and some headers or something..


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

yea im going to buy it online but what after market bumper should I get for like 250 on ebay or somewhere


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

250 you can get a nissan one lol. go to a local parts place.. they'll find you one for less than 150


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

unpainted though


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

wouldnt any bumper be unpainted the one that i was looking at was primed, ready to paint


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

no bumper comes painted.. the nissan one comes primed... aftermarkets usually come black.. but how much more is it to spray primer ?? $20 on top of the price of paint ?? big deal..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

for like 850 u can get the AITracing's wondrous whole body kit...


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

what is that black piece called under the bumper right under it the front bumper is attatched to it its a black panel


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

what is that black piece called under the bumper right under it the front bumper is attatched to it its a black panel


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

it's a splash guard lol


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i dont think it is a splash guard the bumper is scrwed on to it


----------

